# Cristina Kirchner and Vladimir Putin cuddle up



## Vikrant

This can prove to be an interesting twist for Britain. 

---







 Russia and Argentina nurtured a flourishing relationship on Thursday as their presidents met in the Kremlin.

Vladimir Putin and Cristina Fernandez de Kirchner signed a “strategic partnership” that included oil and gas deals, plans for Russian funding of a hydropower facility and an agreement for Russia to help build a nuclear power plant in the South American country.

Mrs Kirchner wants Britain out of the Falklands – or Malvinas as the Argentines call them – while Mr Putin sees London as a motor behind EU sanctions on Russia over the Ukraine crisis.

Russia's leader took a lengthy Latin American tour last year to demonstrate his global reach as Moscow's relations with the US and the EU reached a post-Cold War low.

Through ties with Brazil, Cuba and Argentina the Kremlin wants to show it can survive with economic partners and political friends outside the Western sphere.

There have been rumours, never substantiated, that Russia is working on a deal to lease 12 long-range bombers to Argentina in exchange for beef and wheat to beat EU sanctions over Ukraine.

The UK announced a £180m plan to strengthen its military presence in the Falklands last month, partly in response to the reports. Michael Fallon, the Defence Secretary, said the bombers deal had never been confirmed but added: "It is a very live threat, we have to respond to it."

Daniel Filmus, Argentina's secretary on Malvinas affairs, denied the bombers-for-beef arrangement with Moscow to the Telegraph last week.

Asked if he could confirm that Argentina had never spoken to Russia about leasing planes, he replied: "Absolutely. I confirmed it with the defence minister. He laughed. Even the Russians said 'We wish!'". 

...

Cristina Kirchner and Vladimir Putin cuddle up over oil and bitter feelings for Britain - Telegraph


----------



## TheOldSchool

You think he's tappin' that?


----------



## tinydancer

Putin's been cutting unreal economic deals with many countries for nuclear power.  Russia's relations with most EU nations will never be repaired. Nor will they be with Canada or the US.

Putin's moved on.


----------



## tinydancer

TheOldSchool said:


> You think he's tappin' that?



Are you kidding? Have you ever seen the young lady who is purported to be his lover?


----------



## TheOldSchool

tinydancer said:


> Putin's been cutting unreal economic deals with many countries for nuclear power.  Russia's relations with most EU nations will never be repaired. Nor will they be with Canada or the US.
> 
> Putin's moved on.




Can't have a thread about Putin without TD jumping in to slobber his knob!


----------



## TheOldSchool

tinydancer said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think he's tappin' that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding? Have you ever seen the young lady who is purported to be his lover?
Click to expand...

Spit on it again TD!


----------



## tinydancer

TheOldSchool said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Putin's been cutting unreal economic deals with many countries for nuclear power.  Russia's relations with most EU nations will never be repaired. Nor will they be with Canada or the US.
> 
> Putin's moved on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't have a thread about Putin without TD jumping in to slobber his knob!
Click to expand...


And why wouldn't I support Putin? He's one of the few leaders out there who has been trying to contain the civil war in the east as compared to other western leaders who just can't wait to train the nazis in the west to kill more Eastern Ukrainians.

Our leaders have caused this civil war by backing this coup and I'm royally fucking pissed off about it. Over 6,000 dead because of the bastards in Kiev and those that put them in power.


----------



## tinydancer

TheOldSchool said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think he's tappin' that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding? Have you ever seen the young lady who is purported to be his lover?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spit on it again TD!
Click to expand...







You wondered if he was hitting her?

As compared to.............


----------



## TheOldSchool

tinydancer said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Putin's been cutting unreal economic deals with many countries for nuclear power.  Russia's relations with most EU nations will never be repaired. Nor will they be with Canada or the US.
> 
> Putin's moved on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't have a thread about Putin without TD jumping in to slobber his knob!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And why wouldn't I support Putin? He's one of the few leaders out there who has been trying to contain the civil war in the east as compared to other western leaders who just can't wait to train the nazis in the west to kill more Eastern Ukrainians.
> 
> Our leaders have caused this civil war by backing this coup and I'm royally fucking pissed off about it. Over 6,000 dead because of the bastards in Kiev.
Click to expand...

Wow.  You're a crazy person.  "Our" leaders are on the complete other side of the planet.  But do you know who is _right there_?  With his hands soaked in blood from orchestrating _all_ of this?  Can you guess?!


----------



## TheOldSchool

tinydancer said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think he's tappin' that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding? Have you ever seen the young lady who is purported to be his lover?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spit on it again TD!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wondered if he was hitting her?
> 
> As compared to.............
Click to expand...

You're nothing more than a fucking groupie.  I'm going to bookmark this post of yours in case I ever need to make you look like a complete fucking fool in some other thread.


----------



## tinydancer

TheOldSchool said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Putin's been cutting unreal economic deals with many countries for nuclear power.  Russia's relations with most EU nations will never be repaired. Nor will they be with Canada or the US.
> 
> Putin's moved on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't have a thread about Putin without TD jumping in to slobber his knob!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And why wouldn't I support Putin? He's one of the few leaders out there who has been trying to contain the civil war in the east as compared to other western leaders who just can't wait to train the nazis in the west to kill more Eastern Ukrainians.
> 
> Our leaders have caused this civil war by backing this coup and I'm royally fucking pissed off about it. Over 6,000 dead because of the bastards in Kiev.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow.  You're a crazy person.  "Our" leaders are on the complete other side of the planet.  But do you know who is _right there_?  With his hands soaked in blood from orchestrating _all_ of this?  Can you guess?!
Click to expand...


Putin never orchestrated the coup nor the illegal takeover of the Ukrainian government fool.

That was the west co-operating with Ukrainian oligarchs who wished to enrich themselves further by dealing with the EU.

Pinchuk (Hillary and Bill's friend and Clinton Foundation supporter), Poroshenko and others backed and financed the illegal and violent overthrow of the duly elected government. 

Poroshenko not only admits his financial backing of the coup but brags on it. And brags about how his media drove the riots in Maidan square.

Between Pinchuk and Poroshenko they own the Kiev media that propagandized the "revolution".

And the blood of Eastern Ukrainians who have every right to fear the nazis in Kiev belong on the oligarchs and the western leaders hands.


----------



## tinydancer

TheOldSchool said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think he's tappin' that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding? Have you ever seen the young lady who is purported to be his lover?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spit on it again TD!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wondered if he was hitting her?
> 
> As compared to.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're nothing more than a fucking groupie.  I'm going to bookmark this post of yours in case I ever need to make you look like a complete fucking fool in some other thread.
Click to expand...


Call me out for the bullring over the violent coup in the Ukraine. I'm game. 

I'm third generation Ukrainian and I was on this bullshit coup before anyone on this board knew what was going down.

I was putting up threads trying to warn people about the nazi lovers in Kiev.

My family is from the west but I recognize the very dark period in Ukrainian history when the western Ukrainians fell in behind Stepan Bandera and fought for the Nazis.

This is history. Not propaganda by Putin. Stepan Bandera who the bastards in Kiev adore is a war criminal and a mass murderer.

70,000 to 100,000 Poles were slaughtered by his followers. History.

Bandera and his followers believed in ethnic cleansing. Many believe history should repeat itself and that the "subhumans" in the east need to be eradicated.

Fucking nazis.


----------



## TheOldSchool

tinydancer said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Putin's been cutting unreal economic deals with many countries for nuclear power.  Russia's relations with most EU nations will never be repaired. Nor will they be with Canada or the US.
> 
> Putin's moved on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't have a thread about Putin without TD jumping in to slobber his knob!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And why wouldn't I support Putin? He's one of the few leaders out there who has been trying to contain the civil war in the east as compared to other western leaders who just can't wait to train the nazis in the west to kill more Eastern Ukrainians.
> 
> Our leaders have caused this civil war by backing this coup and I'm royally fucking pissed off about it. Over 6,000 dead because of the bastards in Kiev.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow.  You're a crazy person.  "Our" leaders are on the complete other side of the planet.  But do you know who is _right there_?  With his hands soaked in blood from orchestrating _all_ of this?  Can you guess?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Putin never orchestrated the coup nor the illegal takeover of the Ukrainian government fool.
> 
> That was the west co-operating with Ukrainian oligarchs who wished to enrich themselves further by dealing with the EU.
> 
> Pinchuk (Hillary and Bill's friend and Clinton Foundation supporter), Poroshenko and others backed and financed the illegal and violent overthrow of the duly elected government.
> 
> Poroshenko not only admits his financial backing of the coup but brags on it. And brags about how his media drove the riots in Maidan square.
> 
> Between Pinchuk and Poroshenko they own the Kiev media that propagandized the "revolution".
> 
> And the blood of Eastern Ukrainians who have every right to fear the nazis in Kiev belong on the oligarchs and the western leaders hands.
Click to expand...


Hey dumbass, if it was Hillary Clinton who orchestrated the coup of Russia's closest neighbor, then your deity Putin is the most incompetent leader on the planet.  And he has no control over ANYTHING going on over there.  Do you really believe that?

You blame the West, but it's fucking PUTIN who's tanks are blowing up your country.  And giving nukes to Iran.  And cozying up to our enemies.

tinydancer are you REALLY SURE your loyalty is to this country?  Because I very much doubt that.


----------



## tinydancer

TheOldSchool said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Putin's been cutting unreal economic deals with many countries for nuclear power.  Russia's relations with most EU nations will never be repaired. Nor will they be with Canada or the US.
> 
> Putin's moved on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't have a thread about Putin without TD jumping in to slobber his knob!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And why wouldn't I support Putin? He's one of the few leaders out there who has been trying to contain the civil war in the east as compared to other western leaders who just can't wait to train the nazis in the west to kill more Eastern Ukrainians.
> 
> Our leaders have caused this civil war by backing this coup and I'm royally fucking pissed off about it. Over 6,000 dead because of the bastards in Kiev.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow.  You're a crazy person.  "Our" leaders are on the complete other side of the planet.  But do you know who is _right there_?  With his hands soaked in blood from orchestrating _all_ of this?  Can you guess?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Putin never orchestrated the coup nor the illegal takeover of the Ukrainian government fool.
> 
> That was the west co-operating with Ukrainian oligarchs who wished to enrich themselves further by dealing with the EU.
> 
> Pinchuk (Hillary and Bill's friend and Clinton Foundation supporter), Poroshenko and others backed and financed the illegal and violent overthrow of the duly elected government.
> 
> Poroshenko not only admits his financial backing of the coup but brags on it. And brags about how his media drove the riots in Maidan square.
> 
> Between Pinchuk and Poroshenko they own the Kiev media that propagandized the "revolution".
> 
> And the blood of Eastern Ukrainians who have every right to fear the nazis in Kiev belong on the oligarchs and the western leaders hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass, if it was Hillary Clinton who orchestrated the coup of Russia's closest neighbor, then your deity Putin is the most incompetent leader on the planet.  And he has no control over ANYTHING going on over there.  Do you really believe that?
> 
> You blame the West, but it's fucking PUTIN who's tanks are blowing up your country.  And giving nukes to Iran.  And cozying up to our enemies.
> 
> tinydancer are you REALLY SURE your loyalty is to this country?  Because I very much doubt that.
Click to expand...


I blame the west for supporting the violent overthrow of the democratically elected President and his party that has led to this civil war. 

The writing was on the wall when Poroshenko the current President and other oligarchs financed the coup and brought in the muscle known as Pravy Sektor and Svoboda to seize power illegally. 

All Putin could do was shore up support for the Crimeans and ethnic Russians in the east. 

One cannot blame any eastern Ukrainian for desperately rebelling against those in the west who would in a heartbeat follow in the footsteps of Bandera.

They have this "thing" for ethnic cleansing. As a matter of fact Yatsenyuk has stated his case for ethnic cleansing of the "subhumans" in the east.

You really need to get up to speed. You really don't have a clue do you?

Here's Vicky with the opposition leaders who backed the coup. Right in the middle of the coup by the way.

The gentleman on the left is the leader of Svoboda. Nazi lover. Yatsenyuk is on the right. He's the one that made the case for ethnic cleansing. 






Ukrainian opposition leaders Oleh Tyahnybok (L), Vitaly Klitschko (2nd R, back) and Arseny Yatsenyuk (R) pose for a picture with U.S. Assistant Secretary of State for European and Eurasian Affairs Victoria Nuland during a meeting in Kiev February 6, 2014.
Reuters/Andrew Kravchenko/Pool


----------



## TheOldSchool

tinydancer said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't have a thread about Putin without TD jumping in to slobber his knob!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And why wouldn't I support Putin? He's one of the few leaders out there who has been trying to contain the civil war in the east as compared to other western leaders who just can't wait to train the nazis in the west to kill more Eastern Ukrainians.
> 
> Our leaders have caused this civil war by backing this coup and I'm royally fucking pissed off about it. Over 6,000 dead because of the bastards in Kiev.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow.  You're a crazy person.  "Our" leaders are on the complete other side of the planet.  But do you know who is _right there_?  With his hands soaked in blood from orchestrating _all_ of this?  Can you guess?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Putin never orchestrated the coup nor the illegal takeover of the Ukrainian government fool.
> 
> That was the west co-operating with Ukrainian oligarchs who wished to enrich themselves further by dealing with the EU.
> 
> Pinchuk (Hillary and Bill's friend and Clinton Foundation supporter), Poroshenko and others backed and financed the illegal and violent overthrow of the duly elected government.
> 
> Poroshenko not only admits his financial backing of the coup but brags on it. And brags about how his media drove the riots in Maidan square.
> 
> Between Pinchuk and Poroshenko they own the Kiev media that propagandized the "revolution".
> 
> And the blood of Eastern Ukrainians who have every right to fear the nazis in Kiev belong on the oligarchs and the western leaders hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass, if it was Hillary Clinton who orchestrated the coup of Russia's closest neighbor, then your deity Putin is the most incompetent leader on the planet.  And he has no control over ANYTHING going on over there.  Do you really believe that?
> 
> You blame the West, but it's fucking PUTIN who's tanks are blowing up your country.  And giving nukes to Iran.  And cozying up to our enemies.
> 
> tinydancer are you REALLY SURE your loyalty is to this country?  Because I very much doubt that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I blame the west for supporting the violent overthrow of the democratically elected President and his party that has led to this civil war.
> 
> The writing was on the wall when Poroshenko the current President and other oligarchs financed the coup and brought in the muscle known as Pravy Sektor and Svoboda to seize power illegally.
> 
> All Putin could do was shore up support for the Crimeans and ethnic Russians in the east.
> 
> One cannot blame any eastern Ukrainian for desperately rebelling against those in the west who would in a heartbeat follow in the footsteps of Bandera.
> 
> They have this "thing" for ethnic cleansing. As a matter of fact Yatsenyuk has stated his case for ethnic cleansing of the "subhumans" in the east.
> 
> You really need to get up to speed. You really don't have a clue do you?
> 
> Here's Vicky with the opposition leaders who backed the coup. Right in the middle of the coup by the way.
> 
> The gentleman on the left is the leader of Svoboda. Nazi lover. Yatsenyuk is on the right. He's the one that made the case for ethnic cleansing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukrainian opposition leaders Oleh Tyahnybok (L), Vitaly Klitschko (2nd R, back) and Arseny Yatsenyuk (R) pose for a picture with U.S. Assistant Secretary of State for European and Eurasian Affairs Victoria Nuland during a meeting in Kiev February 6, 2014.
> Reuters/Andrew Kravchenko/Pool
Click to expand...

You're insane.


----------



## tinydancer

TheOldSchool said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> And why wouldn't I support Putin? He's one of the few leaders out there who has been trying to contain the civil war in the east as compared to other western leaders who just can't wait to train the nazis in the west to kill more Eastern Ukrainians.
> 
> Our leaders have caused this civil war by backing this coup and I'm royally fucking pissed off about it. Over 6,000 dead because of the bastards in Kiev.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  You're a crazy person.  "Our" leaders are on the complete other side of the planet.  But do you know who is _right there_?  With his hands soaked in blood from orchestrating _all_ of this?  Can you guess?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Putin never orchestrated the coup nor the illegal takeover of the Ukrainian government fool.
> 
> That was the west co-operating with Ukrainian oligarchs who wished to enrich themselves further by dealing with the EU.
> 
> Pinchuk (Hillary and Bill's friend and Clinton Foundation supporter), Poroshenko and others backed and financed the illegal and violent overthrow of the duly elected government.
> 
> Poroshenko not only admits his financial backing of the coup but brags on it. And brags about how his media drove the riots in Maidan square.
> 
> Between Pinchuk and Poroshenko they own the Kiev media that propagandized the "revolution".
> 
> And the blood of Eastern Ukrainians who have every right to fear the nazis in Kiev belong on the oligarchs and the western leaders hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass, if it was Hillary Clinton who orchestrated the coup of Russia's closest neighbor, then your deity Putin is the most incompetent leader on the planet.  And he has no control over ANYTHING going on over there.  Do you really believe that?
> 
> You blame the West, but it's fucking PUTIN who's tanks are blowing up your country.  And giving nukes to Iran.  And cozying up to our enemies.
> 
> tinydancer are you REALLY SURE your loyalty is to this country?  Because I very much doubt that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I blame the west for supporting the violent overthrow of the democratically elected President and his party that has led to this civil war.
> 
> The writing was on the wall when Poroshenko the current President and other oligarchs financed the coup and brought in the muscle known as Pravy Sektor and Svoboda to seize power illegally.
> 
> All Putin could do was shore up support for the Crimeans and ethnic Russians in the east.
> 
> One cannot blame any eastern Ukrainian for desperately rebelling against those in the west who would in a heartbeat follow in the footsteps of Bandera.
> 
> They have this "thing" for ethnic cleansing. As a matter of fact Yatsenyuk has stated his case for ethnic cleansing of the "subhumans" in the east.
> 
> You really need to get up to speed. You really don't have a clue do you?
> 
> Here's Vicky with the opposition leaders who backed the coup. Right in the middle of the coup by the way.
> 
> The gentleman on the left is the leader of Svoboda. Nazi lover. Yatsenyuk is on the right. He's the one that made the case for ethnic cleansing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukrainian opposition leaders Oleh Tyahnybok (L), Vitaly Klitschko (2nd R, back) and Arseny Yatsenyuk (R) pose for a picture with U.S. Assistant Secretary of State for European and Eurasian Affairs Victoria Nuland during a meeting in Kiev February 6, 2014.
> Reuters/Andrew Kravchenko/Pool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're insane.
Click to expand...


 Very sane and loaded for bear.

Here's John McCain having a strategic meeting with the opposition in mid December of 2013 just before the violence escalated.


----------



## tinydancer

TheOldSchool said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> And why wouldn't I support Putin? He's one of the few leaders out there who has been trying to contain the civil war in the east as compared to other western leaders who just can't wait to train the nazis in the west to kill more Eastern Ukrainians.
> 
> Our leaders have caused this civil war by backing this coup and I'm royally fucking pissed off about it. Over 6,000 dead because of the bastards in Kiev.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  You're a crazy person.  "Our" leaders are on the complete other side of the planet.  But do you know who is _right there_?  With his hands soaked in blood from orchestrating _all_ of this?  Can you guess?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Putin never orchestrated the coup nor the illegal takeover of the Ukrainian government fool.
> 
> That was the west co-operating with Ukrainian oligarchs who wished to enrich themselves further by dealing with the EU.
> 
> Pinchuk (Hillary and Bill's friend and Clinton Foundation supporter), Poroshenko and others backed and financed the illegal and violent overthrow of the duly elected government.
> 
> Poroshenko not only admits his financial backing of the coup but brags on it. And brags about how his media drove the riots in Maidan square.
> 
> Between Pinchuk and Poroshenko they own the Kiev media that propagandized the "revolution".
> 
> And the blood of Eastern Ukrainians who have every right to fear the nazis in Kiev belong on the oligarchs and the western leaders hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass, if it was Hillary Clinton who orchestrated the coup of Russia's closest neighbor, then your deity Putin is the most incompetent leader on the planet.  And he has no control over ANYTHING going on over there.  Do you really believe that?
> 
> You blame the West, but it's fucking PUTIN who's tanks are blowing up your country.  And giving nukes to Iran.  And cozying up to our enemies.
> 
> tinydancer are you REALLY SURE your loyalty is to this country?  Because I very much doubt that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I blame the west for supporting the violent overthrow of the democratically elected President and his party that has led to this civil war.
> 
> The writing was on the wall when Poroshenko the current President and other oligarchs financed the coup and brought in the muscle known as Pravy Sektor and Svoboda to seize power illegally.
> 
> All Putin could do was shore up support for the Crimeans and ethnic Russians in the east.
> 
> One cannot blame any eastern Ukrainian for desperately rebelling against those in the west who would in a heartbeat follow in the footsteps of Bandera.
> 
> They have this "thing" for ethnic cleansing. As a matter of fact Yatsenyuk has stated his case for ethnic cleansing of the "subhumans" in the east.
> 
> You really need to get up to speed. You really don't have a clue do you?
> 
> Here's Vicky with the opposition leaders who backed the coup. Right in the middle of the coup by the way.
> 
> The gentleman on the left is the leader of Svoboda. Nazi lover. Yatsenyuk is on the right. He's the one that made the case for ethnic cleansing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukrainian opposition leaders Oleh Tyahnybok (L), Vitaly Klitschko (2nd R, back) and Arseny Yatsenyuk (R) pose for a picture with U.S. Assistant Secretary of State for European and Eurasian Affairs Victoria Nuland during a meeting in Kiev February 6, 2014.
> Reuters/Andrew Kravchenko/Pool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're insane.
Click to expand...


Now I did wish to say to you and not in anger, debate me in the bull ring on the violent western takeover of the Ukraine.

I would welcome this debate. I have been working with many Ukrainians abroad but many in my home community of Manitoba. The information I have gathered is most interesting.

The west has backed nazi lovers and backed an overthrow of a duly elected President and his party and I can prove it all. 

I am about to throw my Prime Minister and my party to the wind for their involvement in the overthrow. 

I'm about to truly cut loose because the Toronto Symphony has censored a young Ukrainian pianist over Ukrainian politics because she has defended eastern Ukrainians. 

This is beyond the pale. 

So I am almost ready to cut loose with everything I have. I am loaded for bear. Not kidding. 

Let me know when you want to enter the bullring with me.


----------



## Vikrant

tinydancer said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  You're a crazy person.  "Our" leaders are on the complete other side of the planet.  But do you know who is _right there_?  With his hands soaked in blood from orchestrating _all_ of this?  Can you guess?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putin never orchestrated the coup nor the illegal takeover of the Ukrainian government fool.
> 
> That was the west co-operating with Ukrainian oligarchs who wished to enrich themselves further by dealing with the EU.
> 
> Pinchuk (Hillary and Bill's friend and Clinton Foundation supporter), Poroshenko and others backed and financed the illegal and violent overthrow of the duly elected government.
> 
> Poroshenko not only admits his financial backing of the coup but brags on it. And brags about how his media drove the riots in Maidan square.
> 
> Between Pinchuk and Poroshenko they own the Kiev media that propagandized the "revolution".
> 
> And the blood of Eastern Ukrainians who have every right to fear the nazis in Kiev belong on the oligarchs and the western leaders hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass, if it was Hillary Clinton who orchestrated the coup of Russia's closest neighbor, then your deity Putin is the most incompetent leader on the planet.  And he has no control over ANYTHING going on over there.  Do you really believe that?
> 
> You blame the West, but it's fucking PUTIN who's tanks are blowing up your country.  And giving nukes to Iran.  And cozying up to our enemies.
> 
> tinydancer are you REALLY SURE your loyalty is to this country?  Because I very much doubt that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I blame the west for supporting the violent overthrow of the democratically elected President and his party that has led to this civil war.
> 
> The writing was on the wall when Poroshenko the current President and other oligarchs financed the coup and brought in the muscle known as Pravy Sektor and Svoboda to seize power illegally.
> 
> All Putin could do was shore up support for the Crimeans and ethnic Russians in the east.
> 
> One cannot blame any eastern Ukrainian for desperately rebelling against those in the west who would in a heartbeat follow in the footsteps of Bandera.
> 
> They have this "thing" for ethnic cleansing. As a matter of fact Yatsenyuk has stated his case for ethnic cleansing of the "subhumans" in the east.
> 
> You really need to get up to speed. You really don't have a clue do you?
> 
> Here's Vicky with the opposition leaders who backed the coup. Right in the middle of the coup by the way.
> 
> The gentleman on the left is the leader of Svoboda. Nazi lover. Yatsenyuk is on the right. He's the one that made the case for ethnic cleansing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukrainian opposition leaders Oleh Tyahnybok (L), Vitaly Klitschko (2nd R, back) and Arseny Yatsenyuk (R) pose for a picture with U.S. Assistant Secretary of State for European and Eurasian Affairs Victoria Nuland during a meeting in Kiev February 6, 2014.
> Reuters/Andrew Kravchenko/Pool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I did wish to say to you and not in anger, debate me in the bull ring on the violent western takeover of the Ukraine.
> 
> I would welcome this debate. I have been working with many Ukrainians abroad but many in my home community of Manitoba. The information I have gathered is most interesting.
> 
> The west has backed nazi lovers and backed an overthrow of a duly elected President and his party and I can prove it all.
> 
> I am about to throw my Prime Minister and my party to the wind for their involvement in the overthrow.
> 
> I'm about to truly cut loose because the Toronto Symphony has censored a young Ukrainian pianist over Ukrainian politics because she has defended eastern Ukrainians.
> 
> This is beyond the pale.
> 
> So I am almost ready to cut loose with everything I have. I am loaded for bear. Not kidding.
> 
> Let me know when you want to enter the bullring with me.
Click to expand...


What is wrong with debating here? I hope you are not trying to rough him up in the bullring


----------



## TheOldSchool

tinydancer said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  You're a crazy person.  "Our" leaders are on the complete other side of the planet.  But do you know who is _right there_?  With his hands soaked in blood from orchestrating _all_ of this?  Can you guess?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putin never orchestrated the coup nor the illegal takeover of the Ukrainian government fool.
> 
> That was the west co-operating with Ukrainian oligarchs who wished to enrich themselves further by dealing with the EU.
> 
> Pinchuk (Hillary and Bill's friend and Clinton Foundation supporter), Poroshenko and others backed and financed the illegal and violent overthrow of the duly elected government.
> 
> Poroshenko not only admits his financial backing of the coup but brags on it. And brags about how his media drove the riots in Maidan square.
> 
> Between Pinchuk and Poroshenko they own the Kiev media that propagandized the "revolution".
> 
> And the blood of Eastern Ukrainians who have every right to fear the nazis in Kiev belong on the oligarchs and the western leaders hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass, if it was Hillary Clinton who orchestrated the coup of Russia's closest neighbor, then your deity Putin is the most incompetent leader on the planet.  And he has no control over ANYTHING going on over there.  Do you really believe that?
> 
> You blame the West, but it's fucking PUTIN who's tanks are blowing up your country.  And giving nukes to Iran.  And cozying up to our enemies.
> 
> tinydancer are you REALLY SURE your loyalty is to this country?  Because I very much doubt that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I blame the west for supporting the violent overthrow of the democratically elected President and his party that has led to this civil war.
> 
> The writing was on the wall when Poroshenko the current President and other oligarchs financed the coup and brought in the muscle known as Pravy Sektor and Svoboda to seize power illegally.
> 
> All Putin could do was shore up support for the Crimeans and ethnic Russians in the east.
> 
> One cannot blame any eastern Ukrainian for desperately rebelling against those in the west who would in a heartbeat follow in the footsteps of Bandera.
> 
> They have this "thing" for ethnic cleansing. As a matter of fact Yatsenyuk has stated his case for ethnic cleansing of the "subhumans" in the east.
> 
> You really need to get up to speed. You really don't have a clue do you?
> 
> Here's Vicky with the opposition leaders who backed the coup. Right in the middle of the coup by the way.
> 
> The gentleman on the left is the leader of Svoboda. Nazi lover. Yatsenyuk is on the right. He's the one that made the case for ethnic cleansing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukrainian opposition leaders Oleh Tyahnybok (L), Vitaly Klitschko (2nd R, back) and Arseny Yatsenyuk (R) pose for a picture with U.S. Assistant Secretary of State for European and Eurasian Affairs Victoria Nuland during a meeting in Kiev February 6, 2014.
> Reuters/Andrew Kravchenko/Pool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I did wish to say to you and not in anger, debate me in the bull ring on the violent western takeover of the Ukraine.
> 
> I would welcome this debate. I have been working with many Ukrainians abroad but many in my home community of Manitoba. The information I have gathered is most interesting.
> 
> The west has backed nazi lovers and backed an overthrow of a duly elected President and his party and I can prove it all.
> 
> I am about to throw my Prime Minister and my party to the wind for their involvement in the overthrow.
> 
> I'm about to truly cut loose because the Toronto Symphony has censored a young Ukrainian pianist over Ukrainian politics because she has defended eastern Ukrainians.
> 
> This is beyond the pale.
> 
> So I am almost ready to cut loose with everything I have. I am loaded for bear. Not kidding.
> 
> Let me know when you want to enter the bullring with me.
Click to expand...

If you love Russia and the pro-Russian minority in the Ukraine so much then why don't you move there?


----------



## tinydancer

Vikrant said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Putin never orchestrated the coup nor the illegal takeover of the Ukrainian government fool.
> 
> That was the west co-operating with Ukrainian oligarchs who wished to enrich themselves further by dealing with the EU.
> 
> Pinchuk (Hillary and Bill's friend and Clinton Foundation supporter), Poroshenko and others backed and financed the illegal and violent overthrow of the duly elected government.
> 
> Poroshenko not only admits his financial backing of the coup but brags on it. And brags about how his media drove the riots in Maidan square.
> 
> Between Pinchuk and Poroshenko they own the Kiev media that propagandized the "revolution".
> 
> And the blood of Eastern Ukrainians who have every right to fear the nazis in Kiev belong on the oligarchs and the western leaders hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass, if it was Hillary Clinton who orchestrated the coup of Russia's closest neighbor, then your deity Putin is the most incompetent leader on the planet.  And he has no control over ANYTHING going on over there.  Do you really believe that?
> 
> You blame the West, but it's fucking PUTIN who's tanks are blowing up your country.  And giving nukes to Iran.  And cozying up to our enemies.
> 
> tinydancer are you REALLY SURE your loyalty is to this country?  Because I very much doubt that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I blame the west for supporting the violent overthrow of the democratically elected President and his party that has led to this civil war.
> 
> The writing was on the wall when Poroshenko the current President and other oligarchs financed the coup and brought in the muscle known as Pravy Sektor and Svoboda to seize power illegally.
> 
> All Putin could do was shore up support for the Crimeans and ethnic Russians in the east.
> 
> One cannot blame any eastern Ukrainian for desperately rebelling against those in the west who would in a heartbeat follow in the footsteps of Bandera.
> 
> They have this "thing" for ethnic cleansing. As a matter of fact Yatsenyuk has stated his case for ethnic cleansing of the "subhumans" in the east.
> 
> You really need to get up to speed. You really don't have a clue do you?
> 
> Here's Vicky with the opposition leaders who backed the coup. Right in the middle of the coup by the way.
> 
> The gentleman on the left is the leader of Svoboda. Nazi lover. Yatsenyuk is on the right. He's the one that made the case for ethnic cleansing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukrainian opposition leaders Oleh Tyahnybok (L), Vitaly Klitschko (2nd R, back) and Arseny Yatsenyuk (R) pose for a picture with U.S. Assistant Secretary of State for European and Eurasian Affairs Victoria Nuland during a meeting in Kiev February 6, 2014.
> Reuters/Andrew Kravchenko/Pool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I did wish to say to you and not in anger, debate me in the bull ring on the violent western takeover of the Ukraine.
> 
> I would welcome this debate. I have been working with many Ukrainians abroad but many in my home community of Manitoba. The information I have gathered is most interesting.
> 
> The west has backed nazi lovers and backed an overthrow of a duly elected President and his party and I can prove it all.
> 
> I am about to throw my Prime Minister and my party to the wind for their involvement in the overthrow.
> 
> I'm about to truly cut loose because the Toronto Symphony has censored a young Ukrainian pianist over Ukrainian politics because she has defended eastern Ukrainians.
> 
> This is beyond the pale.
> 
> So I am almost ready to cut loose with everything I have. I am loaded for bear. Not kidding.
> 
> Let me know when you want to enter the bullring with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is wrong with debating here? I hope you are not trying to rough him up in the bullring
Click to expand...


In the bullring I can make him bleed with my truths. In Politics, not so much.


----------



## tinydancer

TheOldSchool said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Putin never orchestrated the coup nor the illegal takeover of the Ukrainian government fool.
> 
> That was the west co-operating with Ukrainian oligarchs who wished to enrich themselves further by dealing with the EU.
> 
> Pinchuk (Hillary and Bill's friend and Clinton Foundation supporter), Poroshenko and others backed and financed the illegal and violent overthrow of the duly elected government.
> 
> Poroshenko not only admits his financial backing of the coup but brags on it. And brags about how his media drove the riots in Maidan square.
> 
> Between Pinchuk and Poroshenko they own the Kiev media that propagandized the "revolution".
> 
> And the blood of Eastern Ukrainians who have every right to fear the nazis in Kiev belong on the oligarchs and the western leaders hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass, if it was Hillary Clinton who orchestrated the coup of Russia's closest neighbor, then your deity Putin is the most incompetent leader on the planet.  And he has no control over ANYTHING going on over there.  Do you really believe that?
> 
> You blame the West, but it's fucking PUTIN who's tanks are blowing up your country.  And giving nukes to Iran.  And cozying up to our enemies.
> 
> tinydancer are you REALLY SURE your loyalty is to this country?  Because I very much doubt that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I blame the west for supporting the violent overthrow of the democratically elected President and his party that has led to this civil war.
> 
> The writing was on the wall when Poroshenko the current President and other oligarchs financed the coup and brought in the muscle known as Pravy Sektor and Svoboda to seize power illegally.
> 
> All Putin could do was shore up support for the Crimeans and ethnic Russians in the east.
> 
> One cannot blame any eastern Ukrainian for desperately rebelling against those in the west who would in a heartbeat follow in the footsteps of Bandera.
> 
> They have this "thing" for ethnic cleansing. As a matter of fact Yatsenyuk has stated his case for ethnic cleansing of the "subhumans" in the east.
> 
> You really need to get up to speed. You really don't have a clue do you?
> 
> Here's Vicky with the opposition leaders who backed the coup. Right in the middle of the coup by the way.
> 
> The gentleman on the left is the leader of Svoboda. Nazi lover. Yatsenyuk is on the right. He's the one that made the case for ethnic cleansing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukrainian opposition leaders Oleh Tyahnybok (L), Vitaly Klitschko (2nd R, back) and Arseny Yatsenyuk (R) pose for a picture with U.S. Assistant Secretary of State for European and Eurasian Affairs Victoria Nuland during a meeting in Kiev February 6, 2014.
> Reuters/Andrew Kravchenko/Pool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I did wish to say to you and not in anger, debate me in the bull ring on the violent western takeover of the Ukraine.
> 
> I would welcome this debate. I have been working with many Ukrainians abroad but many in my home community of Manitoba. The information I have gathered is most interesting.
> 
> The west has backed nazi lovers and backed an overthrow of a duly elected President and his party and I can prove it all.
> 
> I am about to throw my Prime Minister and my party to the wind for their involvement in the overthrow.
> 
> I'm about to truly cut loose because the Toronto Symphony has censored a young Ukrainian pianist over Ukrainian politics because she has defended eastern Ukrainians.
> 
> This is beyond the pale.
> 
> So I am almost ready to cut loose with everything I have. I am loaded for bear. Not kidding.
> 
> Let me know when you want to enter the bullring with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you love Russia and the pro-Russian minority in the Ukraine so much then why don't you move there?
Click to expand...


I grew up hating the USSR and Stalin. For heavens sake Stalin starved my people. This has not been easy for me this choice to defend Crimea and the others in the east. 

I'm third generation Ukrainian and the fight in me comes from my other half Irish.  From good stock that refused to be usurped by the nazis in Kiev. 

And they are nazi lovers. 

But that is my makeup as a Canadian in a new world to fight good fights. 

Let me know when you want to enter the ring with me.

You said you would bookmark my posts to use against me in future threads so obviously you wish a fight.

I will give you one gladly.


----------



## TheOldSchool

tinydancer said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass, if it was Hillary Clinton who orchestrated the coup of Russia's closest neighbor, then your deity Putin is the most incompetent leader on the planet.  And he has no control over ANYTHING going on over there.  Do you really believe that?
> 
> You blame the West, but it's fucking PUTIN who's tanks are blowing up your country.  And giving nukes to Iran.  And cozying up to our enemies.
> 
> tinydancer are you REALLY SURE your loyalty is to this country?  Because I very much doubt that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I blame the west for supporting the violent overthrow of the democratically elected President and his party that has led to this civil war.
> 
> The writing was on the wall when Poroshenko the current President and other oligarchs financed the coup and brought in the muscle known as Pravy Sektor and Svoboda to seize power illegally.
> 
> All Putin could do was shore up support for the Crimeans and ethnic Russians in the east.
> 
> One cannot blame any eastern Ukrainian for desperately rebelling against those in the west who would in a heartbeat follow in the footsteps of Bandera.
> 
> They have this "thing" for ethnic cleansing. As a matter of fact Yatsenyuk has stated his case for ethnic cleansing of the "subhumans" in the east.
> 
> You really need to get up to speed. You really don't have a clue do you?
> 
> Here's Vicky with the opposition leaders who backed the coup. Right in the middle of the coup by the way.
> 
> The gentleman on the left is the leader of Svoboda. Nazi lover. Yatsenyuk is on the right. He's the one that made the case for ethnic cleansing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukrainian opposition leaders Oleh Tyahnybok (L), Vitaly Klitschko (2nd R, back) and Arseny Yatsenyuk (R) pose for a picture with U.S. Assistant Secretary of State for European and Eurasian Affairs Victoria Nuland during a meeting in Kiev February 6, 2014.
> Reuters/Andrew Kravchenko/Pool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I did wish to say to you and not in anger, debate me in the bull ring on the violent western takeover of the Ukraine.
> 
> I would welcome this debate. I have been working with many Ukrainians abroad but many in my home community of Manitoba. The information I have gathered is most interesting.
> 
> The west has backed nazi lovers and backed an overthrow of a duly elected President and his party and I can prove it all.
> 
> I am about to throw my Prime Minister and my party to the wind for their involvement in the overthrow.
> 
> I'm about to truly cut loose because the Toronto Symphony has censored a young Ukrainian pianist over Ukrainian politics because she has defended eastern Ukrainians.
> 
> This is beyond the pale.
> 
> So I am almost ready to cut loose with everything I have. I am loaded for bear. Not kidding.
> 
> Let me know when you want to enter the bullring with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is wrong with debating here? I hope you are not trying to rough him up in the bullring
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the bullring I can make him bleed with my truths. In Politics, not so much.
Click to expand...

Please note everyone, that what's inspired such PASSION out of our friend TD here, is a thread about Putin's love life.


----------



## Vikrant

TheOldSchool said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I blame the west for supporting the violent overthrow of the democratically elected President and his party that has led to this civil war.
> 
> The writing was on the wall when Poroshenko the current President and other oligarchs financed the coup and brought in the muscle known as Pravy Sektor and Svoboda to seize power illegally.
> 
> All Putin could do was shore up support for the Crimeans and ethnic Russians in the east.
> 
> One cannot blame any eastern Ukrainian for desperately rebelling against those in the west who would in a heartbeat follow in the footsteps of Bandera.
> 
> They have this "thing" for ethnic cleansing. As a matter of fact Yatsenyuk has stated his case for ethnic cleansing of the "subhumans" in the east.
> 
> You really need to get up to speed. You really don't have a clue do you?
> 
> Here's Vicky with the opposition leaders who backed the coup. Right in the middle of the coup by the way.
> 
> The gentleman on the left is the leader of Svoboda. Nazi lover. Yatsenyuk is on the right. He's the one that made the case for ethnic cleansing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukrainian opposition leaders Oleh Tyahnybok (L), Vitaly Klitschko (2nd R, back) and Arseny Yatsenyuk (R) pose for a picture with U.S. Assistant Secretary of State for European and Eurasian Affairs Victoria Nuland during a meeting in Kiev February 6, 2014.
> Reuters/Andrew Kravchenko/Pool
> 
> 
> 
> You're insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I did wish to say to you and not in anger, debate me in the bull ring on the violent western takeover of the Ukraine.
> 
> I would welcome this debate. I have been working with many Ukrainians abroad but many in my home community of Manitoba. The information I have gathered is most interesting.
> 
> The west has backed nazi lovers and backed an overthrow of a duly elected President and his party and I can prove it all.
> 
> I am about to throw my Prime Minister and my party to the wind for their involvement in the overthrow.
> 
> I'm about to truly cut loose because the Toronto Symphony has censored a young Ukrainian pianist over Ukrainian politics because she has defended eastern Ukrainians.
> 
> This is beyond the pale.
> 
> So I am almost ready to cut loose with everything I have. I am loaded for bear. Not kidding.
> 
> Let me know when you want to enter the bullring with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is wrong with debating here? I hope you are not trying to rough him up in the bullring
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the bullring I can make him bleed with my truths. In Politics, not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please note everyone, that what's inspired such PASSION out of our friend TD here, is a thread about Putin's love life.
Click to expand...


Putin is a babe magnet


----------



## TheOldSchool

Vikrant said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're insane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I did wish to say to you and not in anger, debate me in the bull ring on the violent western takeover of the Ukraine.
> 
> I would welcome this debate. I have been working with many Ukrainians abroad but many in my home community of Manitoba. The information I have gathered is most interesting.
> 
> The west has backed nazi lovers and backed an overthrow of a duly elected President and his party and I can prove it all.
> 
> I am about to throw my Prime Minister and my party to the wind for their involvement in the overthrow.
> 
> I'm about to truly cut loose because the Toronto Symphony has censored a young Ukrainian pianist over Ukrainian politics because she has defended eastern Ukrainians.
> 
> This is beyond the pale.
> 
> So I am almost ready to cut loose with everything I have. I am loaded for bear. Not kidding.
> 
> Let me know when you want to enter the bullring with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is wrong with debating here? I hope you are not trying to rough him up in the bullring
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the bullring I can make him bleed with my truths. In Politics, not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please note everyone, that what's inspired such PASSION out of our friend TD here, is a thread about Putin's love life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Putin is a babe magnet
Click to expand...

That must be why TD's so jealous.


----------



## Vikrant

tinydancer said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass, if it was Hillary Clinton who orchestrated the coup of Russia's closest neighbor, then your deity Putin is the most incompetent leader on the planet.  And he has no control over ANYTHING going on over there.  Do you really believe that?
> 
> You blame the West, but it's fucking PUTIN who's tanks are blowing up your country.  And giving nukes to Iran.  And cozying up to our enemies.
> 
> tinydancer are you REALLY SURE your loyalty is to this country?  Because I very much doubt that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I blame the west for supporting the violent overthrow of the democratically elected President and his party that has led to this civil war.
> 
> The writing was on the wall when Poroshenko the current President and other oligarchs financed the coup and brought in the muscle known as Pravy Sektor and Svoboda to seize power illegally.
> 
> All Putin could do was shore up support for the Crimeans and ethnic Russians in the east.
> 
> One cannot blame any eastern Ukrainian for desperately rebelling against those in the west who would in a heartbeat follow in the footsteps of Bandera.
> 
> They have this "thing" for ethnic cleansing. As a matter of fact Yatsenyuk has stated his case for ethnic cleansing of the "subhumans" in the east.
> 
> You really need to get up to speed. You really don't have a clue do you?
> 
> Here's Vicky with the opposition leaders who backed the coup. Right in the middle of the coup by the way.
> 
> The gentleman on the left is the leader of Svoboda. Nazi lover. Yatsenyuk is on the right. He's the one that made the case for ethnic cleansing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukrainian opposition leaders Oleh Tyahnybok (L), Vitaly Klitschko (2nd R, back) and Arseny Yatsenyuk (R) pose for a picture with U.S. Assistant Secretary of State for European and Eurasian Affairs Victoria Nuland during a meeting in Kiev February 6, 2014.
> Reuters/Andrew Kravchenko/Pool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I did wish to say to you and not in anger, debate me in the bull ring on the violent western takeover of the Ukraine.
> 
> I would welcome this debate. I have been working with many Ukrainians abroad but many in my home community of Manitoba. The information I have gathered is most interesting.
> 
> The west has backed nazi lovers and backed an overthrow of a duly elected President and his party and I can prove it all.
> 
> I am about to throw my Prime Minister and my party to the wind for their involvement in the overthrow.
> 
> I'm about to truly cut loose because the Toronto Symphony has censored a young Ukrainian pianist over Ukrainian politics because she has defended eastern Ukrainians.
> 
> This is beyond the pale.
> 
> So I am almost ready to cut loose with everything I have. I am loaded for bear. Not kidding.
> 
> Let me know when you want to enter the bullring with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is wrong with debating here? I hope you are not trying to rough him up in the bullring
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the bullring I can make him bleed with my truths. In Politics, not so much.
Click to expand...


Keep him alive though  We do not want any fatalities


----------



## Vikrant

TheOldSchool said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I did wish to say to you and not in anger, debate me in the bull ring on the violent western takeover of the Ukraine.
> 
> I would welcome this debate. I have been working with many Ukrainians abroad but many in my home community of Manitoba. The information I have gathered is most interesting.
> 
> The west has backed nazi lovers and backed an overthrow of a duly elected President and his party and I can prove it all.
> 
> I am about to throw my Prime Minister and my party to the wind for their involvement in the overthrow.
> 
> I'm about to truly cut loose because the Toronto Symphony has censored a young Ukrainian pianist over Ukrainian politics because she has defended eastern Ukrainians.
> 
> This is beyond the pale.
> 
> So I am almost ready to cut loose with everything I have. I am loaded for bear. Not kidding.
> 
> Let me know when you want to enter the bullring with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is wrong with debating here? I hope you are not trying to rough him up in the bullring
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the bullring I can make him bleed with my truths. In Politics, not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please note everyone, that what's inspired such PASSION out of our friend TD here, is a thread about Putin's love life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Putin is a babe magnet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That must be why TD's so jealous.
Click to expand...


Pretty women are in abundance in Russia and Ukraine. So anyone can be a babe magnet over there


----------



## tinydancer

TheOldSchool said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I blame the west for supporting the violent overthrow of the democratically elected President and his party that has led to this civil war.
> 
> The writing was on the wall when Poroshenko the current President and other oligarchs financed the coup and brought in the muscle known as Pravy Sektor and Svoboda to seize power illegally.
> 
> All Putin could do was shore up support for the Crimeans and ethnic Russians in the east.
> 
> One cannot blame any eastern Ukrainian for desperately rebelling against those in the west who would in a heartbeat follow in the footsteps of Bandera.
> 
> They have this "thing" for ethnic cleansing. As a matter of fact Yatsenyuk has stated his case for ethnic cleansing of the "subhumans" in the east.
> 
> You really need to get up to speed. You really don't have a clue do you?
> 
> Here's Vicky with the opposition leaders who backed the coup. Right in the middle of the coup by the way.
> 
> The gentleman on the left is the leader of Svoboda. Nazi lover. Yatsenyuk is on the right. He's the one that made the case for ethnic cleansing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukrainian opposition leaders Oleh Tyahnybok (L), Vitaly Klitschko (2nd R, back) and Arseny Yatsenyuk (R) pose for a picture with U.S. Assistant Secretary of State for European and Eurasian Affairs Victoria Nuland during a meeting in Kiev February 6, 2014.
> Reuters/Andrew Kravchenko/Pool
> 
> 
> 
> You're insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I did wish to say to you and not in anger, debate me in the bull ring on the violent western takeover of the Ukraine.
> 
> I would welcome this debate. I have been working with many Ukrainians abroad but many in my home community of Manitoba. The information I have gathered is most interesting.
> 
> The west has backed nazi lovers and backed an overthrow of a duly elected President and his party and I can prove it all.
> 
> I am about to throw my Prime Minister and my party to the wind for their involvement in the overthrow.
> 
> I'm about to truly cut loose because the Toronto Symphony has censored a young Ukrainian pianist over Ukrainian politics because she has defended eastern Ukrainians.
> 
> This is beyond the pale.
> 
> So I am almost ready to cut loose with everything I have. I am loaded for bear. Not kidding.
> 
> Let me know when you want to enter the bullring with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is wrong with debating here? I hope you are not trying to rough him up in the bullring
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the bullring I can make him bleed with my truths. In Politics, not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please note everyone, that what's inspired such PASSION out of our friend TD here, is a thread about Putin's love life.
Click to expand...


Too funny. You are the one that brought up Putin banging the leader of Argentina. I only brought up the fact he had better ummmmmmmmm errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr taste in women. 

My passion lies in the fact that western leaders for power and fame glory and money have betrayed the Ukrainian people and have initiated a civil war.

My family my great grandfather running from the upcoming Bolshevik revolution ran to this new land.

Bokla. Bokla he brought his three daughters to Canada. My great grandmother couldn't come with him. She stayed with my eldest great aunt who was pregnant.

My Baba and my great aunts set off on the best journey in a new world. 
Three sisters in a brave Canada who fought to the top for all their children.

My family is loaded with fabulous success stories. Wasn't easy. I went off the beaten path into media and entertainment. The others you can find in their greatness in medicine and literature. 

I believed for the longest time that the "new Ukraine" could be free.

Sadly as I have witnessed, the oligarchs have sold out to the west. And are willing to kill all "subhumans" in the east to do so.

If Kiev moves on the east to commit a genocide, Putin will protect them. 

He must protect them from the western nazis.


----------



## TheOldSchool

tinydancer said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're insane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I did wish to say to you and not in anger, debate me in the bull ring on the violent western takeover of the Ukraine.
> 
> I would welcome this debate. I have been working with many Ukrainians abroad but many in my home community of Manitoba. The information I have gathered is most interesting.
> 
> The west has backed nazi lovers and backed an overthrow of a duly elected President and his party and I can prove it all.
> 
> I am about to throw my Prime Minister and my party to the wind for their involvement in the overthrow.
> 
> I'm about to truly cut loose because the Toronto Symphony has censored a young Ukrainian pianist over Ukrainian politics because she has defended eastern Ukrainians.
> 
> This is beyond the pale.
> 
> So I am almost ready to cut loose with everything I have. I am loaded for bear. Not kidding.
> 
> Let me know when you want to enter the bullring with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is wrong with debating here? I hope you are not trying to rough him up in the bullring
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the bullring I can make him bleed with my truths. In Politics, not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please note everyone, that what's inspired such PASSION out of our friend TD here, is a thread about Putin's love life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too funny. You are the one that brought up Putin banging the leader of Argentina. I only brought up the fact he had better ummmmmmmmm errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr taste in women.
> 
> My passion lies in the fact that western leaders for power and fame glory and money have betrayed the Ukrainian people and have initiated a civil war.
> 
> My family my great grandfather running from the upcoming Bolshevik revolution ran to this new land.
> 
> Bokla. Bokla he brought his three daughters to Canada. My great grandmother couldn't come with him. She stayed with my eldest great aunt who was pregnant.
> 
> My Baba and my great aunts set off on the best journey in a new world.
> Three sisters in a brave Canada who fought to the top for all their children.
> 
> My family is loaded with fabulous success stories. Wasn't easy. I went off the beaten path into media and entertainment. The others you can find in their greatness in medicine and literature.
> 
> I believed for the longest time that the "new Ukraine" could be free.
> 
> Sadly as I have witnessed, the oligarchs have sold out to the west. And are willing to kill all "subhumans" in the east to do so.
> 
> If Kiev moves on the east to commit a genocide, Putin will protect them.
> 
> He must protect them from the western nazis.
Click to expand...

That post of mine you're referring to was a joke.  But what you've written since then is much funnier!


----------



## Agit8r

tinydancer said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think he's tappin' that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding? Have you ever seen the young lady who is purported to be his lover?
Click to expand...


He has a beard?


----------



## tinydancer

TheOldSchool said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I did wish to say to you and not in anger, debate me in the bull ring on the violent western takeover of the Ukraine.
> 
> I would welcome this debate. I have been working with many Ukrainians abroad but many in my home community of Manitoba. The information I have gathered is most interesting.
> 
> The west has backed nazi lovers and backed an overthrow of a duly elected President and his party and I can prove it all.
> 
> I am about to throw my Prime Minister and my party to the wind for their involvement in the overthrow.
> 
> I'm about to truly cut loose because the Toronto Symphony has censored a young Ukrainian pianist over Ukrainian politics because she has defended eastern Ukrainians.
> 
> This is beyond the pale.
> 
> So I am almost ready to cut loose with everything I have. I am loaded for bear. Not kidding.
> 
> Let me know when you want to enter the bullring with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is wrong with debating here? I hope you are not trying to rough him up in the bullring
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the bullring I can make him bleed with my truths. In Politics, not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please note everyone, that what's inspired such PASSION out of our friend TD here, is a thread about Putin's love life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too funny. You are the one that brought up Putin banging the leader of Argentina. I only brought up the fact he had better ummmmmmmmm errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr taste in women.
> 
> My passion lies in the fact that western leaders for power and fame glory and money have betrayed the Ukrainian people and have initiated a civil war.
> 
> My family my great grandfather running from the upcoming Bolshevik revolution ran to this new land.
> 
> Bokla. Bokla he brought his three daughters to Canada. My great grandmother couldn't come with him. She stayed with my eldest great aunt who was pregnant.
> 
> My Baba and my great aunts set off on the best journey in a new world.
> Three sisters in a brave Canada who fought to the top for all their children.
> 
> My family is loaded with fabulous success stories. Wasn't easy. I went off the beaten path into media and entertainment. The others you can find in their greatness in medicine and literature.
> 
> I believed for the longest time that the "new Ukraine" could be free.
> 
> Sadly as I have witnessed, the oligarchs have sold out to the west. And are willing to kill all "subhumans" in the east to do so.
> 
> If Kiev moves on the east to commit a genocide, Putin will protect them.
> 
> He must protect them from the western nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That post of mine you're referring to was a joke.  But what you've written since then is much funnier!
Click to expand...


Obviously you don't wish to dance in the bullring with me. Your shame is duly noted. You are a pathetic weakling.

I have no intention of giving up my quest to denigrate the "new" government in Kiev.

Nor will I give up my journey to fight the bastards in Kiev that are slaughtering Ukrainians in the east that they refer to as subhumans.


----------



## tinydancer

Vikrant said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is wrong with debating here? I hope you are not trying to rough him up in the bullring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the bullring I can make him bleed with my truths. In Politics, not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please note everyone, that what's inspired such PASSION out of our friend TD here, is a thread about Putin's love life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Putin is a babe magnet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That must be why TD's so jealous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty women are in abundance in Russia and Ukraine. So anyone can be a babe magnet over there
Click to expand...




Agit8r said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think he's tappin' that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding? Have you ever seen the young lady who is purported to be his lover?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He has a beard?
Click to expand...


Apart from a brazilian I don't think she would care to shave.


----------



## Vikrant

tinydancer said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is wrong with debating here? I hope you are not trying to rough him up in the bullring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the bullring I can make him bleed with my truths. In Politics, not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please note everyone, that what's inspired such PASSION out of our friend TD here, is a thread about Putin's love life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too funny. You are the one that brought up Putin banging the leader of Argentina. I only brought up the fact he had better ummmmmmmmm errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr taste in women.
> 
> My passion lies in the fact that western leaders for power and fame glory and money have betrayed the Ukrainian people and have initiated a civil war.
> 
> My family my great grandfather running from the upcoming Bolshevik revolution ran to this new land.
> 
> Bokla. Bokla he brought his three daughters to Canada. My great grandmother couldn't come with him. She stayed with my eldest great aunt who was pregnant.
> 
> My Baba and my great aunts set off on the best journey in a new world.
> Three sisters in a brave Canada who fought to the top for all their children.
> 
> My family is loaded with fabulous success stories. Wasn't easy. I went off the beaten path into media and entertainment. The others you can find in their greatness in medicine and literature.
> 
> I believed for the longest time that the "new Ukraine" could be free.
> 
> Sadly as I have witnessed, the oligarchs have sold out to the west. And are willing to kill all "subhumans" in the east to do so.
> 
> If Kiev moves on the east to commit a genocide, Putin will protect them.
> 
> He must protect them from the western nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That post of mine you're referring to was a joke.  But what you've written since then is much funnier!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously you don't wish to dance in the bullring with me. Your shame is duly noted. You are a pathetic weakling.
> 
> I have no intention of giving up my quest to denigrate the "new" government in Kiev.
> 
> Nor will I give up my journey to fight the bastards in Kiev that are slaughtering Ukrainians in the east that they refer to as subhumans.
Click to expand...


Men in general and him in this case are afraid of Russian/Ukrainian women


----------

